# Using Old Aquasoil?



## Trail_Mix (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a 10g long tank in storage right now, which is completely empty except for about 3 inches of Fluval shrimp aquasoil on the bottom. It's been in my mom's basement for like 2 years unused. It was only used for maybe 4 or 5 months to begin with. I'm planning on setting up some small tanks with the focus on growing plants, not so much fish or shrimp or anything. I could use this old aquasoil if I mix it with some new stuff right?


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd say thumbs up. Nutrient content is still there except for some of the initial nh leech that you can do without i.e. used ada soil is actually less troublesome, plus it doesn't alter the ph value anymore.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Is it dry or wet? Here is a nice thread about it!


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Is it Fluval shrimp susbtrate or ADA Aquasoil?


----------

